# Craftman snowblower pulling to the right!



## Blueshark (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello. I’m new to the forum and I have a question regarding my Craftsman 944.528397 snow blower. It’s about 12 years old. It has a Briggs and Stratton1350 series engine that runs very nicely.
The problem is that it pulls to the right when running through thick snow or a snow bank. I can see the left wheel just spinning and pushing to the right and the right wheel doing nothing. I have to push this heavy machine to get it to move straight and I’m 70 years old!
I’ve seen/read that some axle shafts have two sets of holes where the klik pins can be inserted to engage/disengage the traction on a wheel. This model only has one hole on each side where the pins can be inserted. This eliminates a possible cause for the problem.
The tire pressure is identical on both sides. The snow blower is also equipped with turn triggers, but, I would be surprised if they are causing the problem. They work fine to help turn the machine left or right.
The shear pins are good. Both augers are turning when engaged.
The skid plates are somewhat uneven, by choice, because the auger housing is not perfectly level for some reason. There might be about a quarter inch difference. I don’t think that this is the issue because the machine is always in deep enough snow when it starts spinning the left wheel; it’s not catching on uneven gravel or anything like that.
I’ve seen a video where the rubber ring around the rubber wheel plate was changed because it was slipping against the drive plate. That would cause both wheels to lose traction, not just one, correct?
I would appreciate any suggestion on how to fix this problem. Thank you!
P.S.: I have a hard copy manual, but, would like to find an online version. I can’t find one anywhere. Some “online” technician said that it didn’t exist because it’s a Canadian model. Can this be true?


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Blueshark said:


> the rubber ring around the rubber wheel plate was changed because it was slipping against the drive plate. That would cause both wheels to lose traction, not just one, correct?


Correct.
I'm not truly familiar with what I could find on your model Blueshark. Regardless, from what you've said you're going to need to put the blower up in the service position (if you're able to) and pop the belly pan off for a look-see. 
You may simply have a corrosion issue causing your problem but you wont know until you open it up.

I did a bit more searching, this video is for an MTD but hopefully it'll relate to what your issue is? There'll be others along who might know more about your model than I.


----------



## Blueshark (Dec 6, 2021)

Thank you for your reply... Much appreciated!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds like there is many issues going on by reading your post.

A crooked bucket is not a good sign, and issues going on there for sure.

There are gears, splines, pins, etc,..... As well as bushings , shafts, springs, etc., Etc ...... Do you have a freind, neighbor or family member that have some mechanical ability, that can inspect it in person.......


----------



## Blueshark (Dec 6, 2021)

Hello Oneacer.

Nope!... I'm the one doing the repair work around the house. I'll take a look inside and see if anything is obviously wrong. Thank you.


----------



## Blueshark (Dec 6, 2021)

sledman8002002 said:


> Correct.
> I'm not truly familiar with what I could find on your model Blueshark. Regardless, from what you've said you're going to need to put the blower up in the service position (if you're able to) and pop the belly pan off for a look-see.
> You may simply have a corrosion issue causing your problem but you wont know until you open it up.
> 
> I did a bit more searching, this video is for an MTD but hopefully it'll relate to what your issue is? There'll be others along who might know more about your model than I.


Thank you for your advice and comments.

I tilted the snowblower in the service position and removed the belly pan. Nothing is broken or loose or badly rusted. The drive plate was not dirty but I cleaned it anyway. I can confirm 100% that there is no traction on the right side wheel: if I hold it and turn the left side wheel that is driven by the engine, nothing happens on the right side. Is this normal? As I indicated, there is only one position for the klik pins on the axle shaft. Do some snowblowers (Craftsman) only have traction on one wheel by design? Would you know if the sprocket shaft, that is connected to both wheels, is a solid piece of metal or if there is another shaft inside that might be broken and therefore not providing traction to the right side wheel?

If something is broken, I'll have to decide if this old beast is worth spending repair money on it of shop around for a new snowblower. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

I suspect the trigger steering is hanging up on that wheel that has no drive. Applying some lube to the mechanism might free it up.

I found a post on another site where someone else had a similar issue and it was the trigger steering:

_*OK. I think I found the answer. The diagram does not show the complete riggings. This model has what they call "Power Steering". This a bit of a laugh. On each handle is a turn trigger for the wheel on that side. It is connected via a cable to a lever that disengages the gear (Number 22 on the diagram), and that stops power to that wheel. It is supposed to make turning easier. I guess it does that --- a little. But with heavy winter gloves, the trigger mostly gets in the way.*_
*
This is not shown or mentioned anywhere in the manual. As usual.

What has happened is that it got stuck in the partial release position. This left the wheel disengaged. Everything up here is so cold that things like that are common.

Because it is so cold, all I did was temporarily detach the cable so it does not release the wheel power. It only took a couple of minutes to discover and fix, so my fingers only partially froze. I'll see if I can make any lasting improvements in the spring before I put it away for the summer.
*
_*And so it now works.








*_



* snow thrower wheel will not turn*


This owners manual should be similar to your machine





__





Craftsman SEARS 944.528398 Owner's Manual (Page 19 of 48) | ManualsLib







www.manualslib.com


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

Blueshark said:


> Is this normal?


No its not. I had the same feeling as Ziggy in regards to the issue being in the trigger system. You mentioned it turns fine with the triggers, will it power its way for a left turn? (Meaning the right wheel does the work)
Does your axle resemble the video and/or the pic posted?
The manual posted was the closest I could find as well, is it any help to you? (Especially page 38, there's more than a few items there that one would think could cause one side to free wheel)
When you removed the belly pan, by any chance did any pieces/springs or whathaveyou happen to fall out?
'If' you have those cover plates right behind each wheel, IMO you need to slip both wheels off along with each cover. The problem may lie inside one of them.
Any way you could bring some pics to us out here?


----------



## Blueshark (Dec 6, 2021)

sledman8002002 said:


> Correct.
> I'm not truly familiar with what I could find on your model Blueshark. Regardless, from what you've said you're going to need to put the blower up in the service position (if you're able to) and pop the belly pan off for a look-see.
> You may simply have a corrosion issue causing your problem but you wont know until you open it up.
> 
> I did a bit more searching, this video is for an MTD but hopefully it'll relate to what your issue is? There'll be others along who might know more about your model than I.


I'm not sure on how to reply to everyone who helped me out, so, maybe you could comment on that?

Anyway, I visited a local snow blower sales/repair shop and after explaining what the problem is, the tech suggested that I lubricate or disconnect the steering cable inside the steering system cover. Since I had already lubricated both cables the day before without resolving the problem, I decided to disconnect the steering cables inside the cover.
I was shocked to realize that the right wheel was still moving freely on the shaft, while the left one was providing traction.
I removed both covers and finally noticed that the steering mechanism on the right side was more “compressed” than the one on the left side so that the wheel could not engage properly into the wheel driver. I used a screwdriver to pull out the whole system from the frame and it pop out into place! I re-installed the right side wheel and everything now works perfectly! I no longer have no steering system, but, I can live with that.

I would like to thank all forum members that replied to my post and provided valuable comments and suggestions.

Blueshark.


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 20, 2021)

The main thing is you're up and running, glad to hear it, good stuff 
Now you know where the issue is, come spring (or sooner if youre into it) you can dive right in and fix it properly.
Cant say for sure, but sounds like it was corrosion and lack of lubrication that caused the failure.


----------

